# tooth extraction aftercare tips?



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

My sweet Jerry passed his cardiology exam, the murmer is a leaky valve only on his left side, and he has been cleared for anesthesia. So we are proceeding with the teeth extraction/cleaning and I am a nervous mom. I am sure the vet will go over basics but I would like to hear how it went for any of you who had to go thru this with your fur kid. He's about 5 years old if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama (who will be three in June) seemed to heal fine after her recent (end of December) teeth extraction/cleaning. She had to go without chew toys for a week (if I remember correctly), and she did seem to wonder why we took away all of her toys. She doesn't tug as much as she used to, but our vet assured us that her teeth situation had to have been causing her discomfort. She used to have these occasional seizure/spasms, and she doesn't any more, so I'm convinced those were teeth-related (even though they always began when I was grooming her face, so we weren't originally sure if they were just her way of getting out of grooming or something more serious). It's good you're giving Jerry the care he needs and deserves. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Henry had three puppy canines removed 8 days ago. His immediate recovery was excellent. He is on soft food for 2 weeks and isn't allowed anything to chew on, even soft toys. for 2 weeks. That's making us both crazy. Last night he emptied and shredded a whole box of tissues while I was preparing dinner. Just about anything is fair game to him right now in the absence of his toys. 

His appetite came back quickly and after the first night he seemed himself. 

Try not to worry too much. I know it's hard.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you both for sharing your personal experiences and please know I appreciate the support and encouragement. It helps a lot. I drop Jerry off at 7am tomorrow morning and although I know doggies go thru this every day, tomorrow it will be my precious Jerry.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

good luck today. Let us know how Jerry’s doing.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

How is Jerry doing?


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Jerry's vet had to reschedule for March 6. There were complications with the patient before Jerry and our vet had to transport her. I feel so bad for the family whose pet is in crisis and hope for a good outcome, please keep them in your prayers. Jerry did have the pre-surgery med so he came home a little loopy and when he tried to walk he staggered around with a blank look in his eyes but most of the afternoon he just slept. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll check here again March 6 or 7. Take care!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

hlang said:


> Jerry's vet had to reschedule for March 6. There were complications with the patient before Jerry and our vet had to transport her. I feel so bad for the family whose pet is in crisis and hope for a good outcome, please keep them in your prayers. Jerry did have the pre-surgery med so he came home a little loopy and when he tried to walk he staggered around with a blank look in his eyes but most of the afternoon he just slept. Thanks again for your support.


Oh no poor Jerry (and you of course). Going through all that fasting and anxiety only to be rescheduled. He'll do fine I'm sure. When Apollo had his dental with extractions he hardly missed a beat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear Jerry's dental got postponed. Scout and Truffles each had two teeth extracted a few weeks ago during their cleaning. Without x-rays the problems would not have been noticed. Truffles whimpered all the way home which was about a hour! Both were pretty drowsy, but were back to normal the next day. I was given Onsior pain med for Truffles, but only gave her one tablet. Scout was on an antibiotic for five days. They both were on soft food for five days. We took Scout to our regular pet hospital and Truffles to a dentist so the treatment was a little different for each. The dentist took before and after pictures which was nice. The vet said to start brushing Scout's teeth in seven days. The dentist said it was important to restart brushing after two days. I'll be thinking on you and Jerry on the 6th!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

_Truffles whimpered all the way home which was about a hour!_

The dentist told us that crying and whimpering after anesthesia is a common side effect. It doesn't mean they're in pain. In fact right after the procedure they are probably not in pain because they've been given pain killers by the vet. They gave me post op instructions that explained how to tell the difference between pain whimpering and post anesthesia whimpering. If anyone is interested I'll try and find them.

Funny we were told no teeth brushing for _2 weeks_. I'm assuming the differing instructions we were given may be based on how which teeth were removed, i.e. how deep the root is etc.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles had sutures at the extraction sites, last upper molar and front lower tooth. Scout had the last upper molar on each side extracted, but I didn't think about asking if it was sutured. Scout didn't have to go for a recheck. The dentist said to bring Truffles back for a recheck in two weeks or take her to our regular vet. Decided to go to our vet because it is closer and everything looked ok. I remember the dentist said within two days a film begins form at the gumline so it was important to start brushing. I agree the whimpering was caused by the anesthesia. We had to carry her to the car because she would not walk. When we arrived home she slept until morning.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Henry&Kate, If you can easily find them, I would like to read the post op instructions on how to tell pain whimpering and post-anesthesia whimpering. I avoid medication whenever possible but also don't want Jerry to have real pain. Thanks!


----------

